# pushy buck



## broken bridge farm (May 11, 2011)

my buck keeps nipping at me and bucks me and trys to stick me with his horns


----------



## elevan (May 11, 2011)

Was he raised on your farm or did you purchase him?

Doesn't really matter...but if he was raised on your farm look back on the way you interacted with him and learn from it so you don't repeat it with any other goat.

Many on here have suggested a squirt bottle correction method, you could try that.

In my herd I've found that things like this are bids for attention and I don't tolerate them.  I say NO and walk away.  It works for my goats.

You need to be aware of this buck at all times as those horns can do some serious harm.  Find a correction method that you want to use and be consistent.  Being consistent is key here.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (May 12, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> In my herd I've found that things like this are bids for attention and I don't tolerate them.  I say NO and walk away.  It works for my goats.
> 
> You need to be aware of this buck at all times as those horns can do some serious harm.  Find a correction method that you want to use and be consistent.  Being consistent is key here.


I agree...spray bottle will sometimes work, people have had success with them.  But you must show him you are the goat Boss...not a goat.  He will push and see how far he can go.  You must think like a goat and not try to reason with him.  Hes not human..and the behavoir he displays is all goat!!   

I would try walking away and not condoning the behavoir.  He may fiqure out thats its not working.   I have stood over them and grabbed the front legs and pulled them down.  Mounting them kinda show them dominance.  Also another hint I learned overtime is coughing...when you cough its a warning sign of danger to them and they freeze in their tracks like a deer in headlights..

Good luck...its tough sometimes when the bucks get rowdy.  But be very careful with those horns.  He has them and knows how to use them.  But dont show him fear..cuz he will take advantage of that fear.

Hope it works out!!


----------



## elevan (May 12, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ahem* I've tried the "mounting" method too...it does work...but it makes my family think I'm completely nuts!    I'm glad you mentioned it.

I'll have to give the coughing thing a try.  I was thinking the sound my wether makes to alert sounds more like a snort and I'm not very good at snorting but I can cough


----------



## broken bridge farm (May 12, 2011)

also i tied him out to clean a area around some trees he was fine as long as i was out there with him when i when to do some outher things he was sceaming and throughing a fit knocked over his water bucking the trees when i walked back over to him he calmed down and when back to eating the poeple i got him from let him walk around there yard i keep them in a paster


----------



## elevan (May 12, 2011)

Curious...does he have a goat buddy?  Even buck's need someone in with them...a wether if you don't want more than 1 buck.


----------



## broken bridge farm (May 12, 2011)

yes he has the buck that was born last year he is not the father and he buck him and bully him. if he sees me at the door he runs to the fence and yells and jumps up on the fences


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 12, 2011)

Are you keeping him for breeding purposes?  If not, I'd wether him right away.  I've found the squirt bottle to be effective with goats that are just being annoyances (jumping up, crowding the gate, mouthy bottle babies), but if I had an adult buck or older buck kid getting pushy with me I'd be reaching for the garden hose.  Particularly if he has horns.  I'd nip that in the bud ASAP.

I agree that he needs to either have a buddy with him or at least share a fence line with his companion.


----------



## elevan (May 12, 2011)

I took in a full size boer x wether for a friend. The friend had only the 1 goat and basically treated him like a dog and spoiled him.  When I brought him home he ignored the other goats or just pushed them out of his way.  We had to raise the fence where he was located to 8 foot high because he would leap over it like a deer just to be with humans.  He yelled constantly if he even caught a glance of a person.  He would jump onto my boys (ages 4 and 6) and knock them to the ground and he didn't have horns.  I had to rehome him because I just couldn't stand it and vowed never to get a full size goat again


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (May 12, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> I'll have to give the coughing thing a try.  I was thinking the sound my wether makes to alert sounds more like a snort and I'm not very good at snorting but I can cough


Mine snort for danger as well. I wonder if mine will think a cough from me is danger?


----------



## broken bridge farm (May 12, 2011)

herd master thats the problem the people i got him from treated him like a dog and that was becouse the people the got him from did the the same he want to be around me all the time and pet his ears he got out on night and we found him sleeping on the top step at the door waiting for me he want to be with people


----------



## elevan (May 12, 2011)

broken bridge farm said:
			
		

> herd master thats the problem the people i got him from treated him like a dog and that was becouse the people the got him from did the the same he want to be around me all the time and pet his ears he got out on night and we found him sleeping on the top step at the door waiting for me he want to be with people


You're gonna have to rehabilitate him them...teach him he's a goat and not a dog.  I didn't have the patience for it.  Hopefully someone can give you some ideas.

fyi- Herdmaster is just a "title" given once you've got so many posts


----------

